# White out?!?!



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Frequently, my screen goes to a "white page" when I click on feedback (such as likes received, mentions, post quotes). Initially, my personal page will open, followed by a white/blank screen. This also happens on occasion when I click on a thread. Whasup?


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

I'm no expert, but it could be that the hypothermic properties of this domain produce hurricane force ice storms that cause the pages to melt, and then freeze, melt, and then refreeze. Resulting in a semi-solid, migrating website, which would land a white page, right about here.


----------



## TheBohannons (Apr 6, 2018)

This could happen if you are being tracked.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Which feedback page do you mean? Is it on your profile page that this is happening to you?

Talk About Marriage - View Profile: Prodigal

While we're at it, browser and device you are using will be good starter info

Kevin


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Yungster said:


> While we're at it, browser and device you are using will be good starter info


I am using Microsoft Edge on my HP laptop.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Have you tried testing with a different browser than Edge to see if you still get this error? Can you try clearing your cache and cookies? 

Niall


----------

